
Bug #2: Order anything for free on BigBasket - newsignup
https://fallible.co/blog//2015/10/10/Bigbasket-hack-order-anything-for-free/
======
Springtime
Speaking of bugs there appears to be an APNG tripping out on the first image
[1].

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/87gQyZz.gif](http://i.imgur.com/87gQyZz.gif)

------
whitlock
"They even offered a token bounty of 5000 rupees in BigBasket credits, which
we have not accepted."

That's a pittance for such a critical flaw in their purchasing system,
especially for a company valued at over 180 million USD. 5000 Rupees is, by
the way, worth $77.19.

